# My first Maltese puppy



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,
I live in Santa barbara, CA with with my wife and our amazing yorkie-poo Bella. We are looking to add to our family and we think a maltese would be a wonderful addition. We are having troubles finding a breeder near by and would love some suggestions for breeders in california and even breeders in other states. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You're in luck. There are so many great breeders in CA. 

I got Gustave from Cynthia Landry. Her website is scruffystoys, look it up! She is a great, ethical breeder and lives in Phelan, close to Palmdale (not very far from Santa Barbara). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome! There is a dog show in Ventura in a few weeks (Jan 19 and 20th) at the fairground - that would be a really good opportunity to meet breeders, depending on how big the entry is. Good luck with your search!


----------



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I have contacted Cynthia Landry and will look into the dog show. I'm also open to any other suggestions for breeders.

thanks again.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey and welcome! I think a Maltese is a perfect addition and wish I had gotten one years ago!! My Leila is almost 6 months old and already, I can't imagine life without her. I can't help you with finding a breeder there since I live in the southeast, but looks like you've been given some ideas on where to start. Good luck on finding your new baby! Keep us posted and share pics when you find her/him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, I'm hoping for a second or third opinion on this breeder.
We talked to her and she seems legit, but seeing as we are new to this I don't know how much I can trust my gut. Here is some information on her and some information she sent us.

website:
KayDee's Maltese and Yorkies
Adorable, Quality Toy Maltese and Yorkie Puppies
Kd's Maltese and Yorkies - Home

part of email:
All of our babies are AKC registered and come with a FREE Puppy Starter Kit, which includes, food, vitamin supplements, treats, a toy, piddle pad and lots of instructions and a FREE Vet Exam!! 

We have two little female Maltese babies that will be ready to go within approximately the next 7-10 days. They are $1095 and $1195 each. One is expected to mature to approx. 6.5-7.5lbs and the smaller is expected to mature to approx. 5-6lbs. We currently have one deposit for first choice, but there are two and they are equally as adorable!


Due to the fact that we offer a health guarantee, we don't show the babies in person until they are ready to go, which means they have had two sets of shots. We do that to protect them from outside diseases being brought in and to help ensure their optimum health when they go home!
[This part seemed like a possible red flag; is this reasonable]

All of our babies are very well socialized, playful, sweet, smart, alert and loving. Our babies come with current vaccinations and worming. They also come with a 1 yr. health guarantee against life-threatening hereditary diseases


thank you for any insight you can provide.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I would stay clear. There are no such thing as tcup Maltese and yorkies, which is advertised on her site. Yes I would say them not showing them in person is a red flag. They also don't give any info on the parents.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jxexbxuxs said:


> Hello, I'm hoping for a second or third opinion on this breeder.
> We talked to her and she seems legit, but seeing as we are new to this I don't know how much I can trust my gut. Here is some information on her and some information she sent us.
> 
> website:
> ...


I would stay away from this breeder! I am from so Cal and this is a Backyard breeder (and an overpriced one at that!) Take a look at the AMA (American Maltese association) website for a list of reputable breeders by state. There are many in Cali 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, that was my feeling the more I thought about it. I have contacted a couple from the AMA website and I am waiting for responses from some of them.


----------



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it safe to assume the maltese breeders on the American Kennel Club website are good as well? I see cynthia is on both the AMA and AKC, but other than that the two lists (AMA and AKC) are very different.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Is it safe to assume the maltese breeders on the American Kennel Club website are good as well? I see cynthia is on both the AMA and AKC, but other than that the two lists (AMA and AKC) are very different.


No it isn't safe to assume the ones on the AKC site are good. AKC is a registry. They have put in place a few rules that make many of the largest puppymill groups avoid using them as a registry, but that does not keep BYB or even some of the mill dogs from being AKC registered. AKC registration is all that is required to be listed on the AKC website for a litter. Now, they do have a few tools to screen. You can see if the person listing is a member of either the AMA or other breed clubs. You can also see if someone is listed as a Breeder of Merit on the AKC site. Both of these are positive signs (not foolproof, but helpful). 

AMA is better. Everyone who is in the AMA list had to be sponsored by other AMA members and at the time of their application they had to have a home visit. They also have to agree to the Code of Ethics. Are all AMA members equal? No. And personally, I think there are a lot of degrees between the worst breeders and the most ethical ones. Everyone has to kind of determine based on their own values what is important to them. Doing this it is great to explore this site and look for questions you might have for the breeder. Also, it is important to note that not all AMA members are on the AMA list. Some choose not to pay the extra fee to be on the breeder list. 

Also, I have several friends who I think are wonderful breeders who are not AMA members at all.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I know it's such a maze. Your best bet would be to research online. Before I got Gustave I googled Cynthia Landry obsessively. This forum is a great resource, as was Yorkie Talk since a lot of maltese breeders do both. And results from both these forums show up on running a google search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have first hand experience with Cindy Landry but a friend of mine bought a little girl from her a year or two ago and couldn't be happier. I have also spoken to Cindy on the phone several times for different reasons and she was so nice and friendly, i also asked her grooming tips since her dogs are gorgeous! I'm totally in love with her dog Ladybug.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you haven't heard from some of the southern california breeders, there is a 4 day show in Indio going on right now and I know Cindy has been very busy at this show! I believe she has puppies right now too so if you don't hear from her right away, just keep trying!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you haven't made contact yet, you should really consider coming to the dog show in Ventura on 1/19. It's a great way to meet mulitple breeders in one place and actually see the dogs they are showing. I plan on going, and quite a few friends will be there. You can see our 'pet quality " dogs up close. You will see the difference between the site you were checking out. Those are not good representations of the breed. The show is at Seaside Park (fairgrounds) So close to Santa Barbara. PM me if you want to come. I can give you more details of where to meet us!


----------



## jxexbxuxs (Jan 2, 2013)

I just want to thank you all for the information and help. My wife and I brought our new puppy home on Sunday. His name is tuscan and I have pictures but none I can link to right now so I'll work on that.
Thanks Again!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I also got a puppy from Cynthia Landry-- my Pippa that you can see down below. She has a darling personality and has been the best addition to our family! And Cindy was great to work with, very knowledgeable and always available for my questions. Pippa has the most gorgeous coat and a beautiful face; I'm totally in love with her!

I'm also going to be at the Ventura dogshow, so you can see Pippa up close!

ETA: Whoops, I guess I started my response before you posted about Tuscan but was called away before I finished it-- where did you get him from?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello From Pa-Sorry I Cant Help In Your Area But I Can Tell You Check All Of These Sites Carefully The One You Mentioned--WOW Red Flags All THe Way Like The SM members told you.*

*Its Such A Shame We have so much love to give/and its so hard for us. I Found Yogi in my hometown I Was lucky. But While looking for a lil brother for him--the scams came at me left and right. best wishes and good luck--Yogi's Mom*

*Ps--Since i cant find a lil brother i got yogi this!!!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Where did you get him?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

